# trouble finding right txv



## Ancona726 (May 31, 2014)

i have the model and serial number of a trane unit im doing for a friend bad txv model 2TTR3042A1000AA serial 7423PA54F and "a" coil 2txcc043bc3hcaa. i am new to the trade only a few months but i found the txv to be frozen on outlet side all i know its a sporlan and flare nut fittings i need help with finding the right one and maybe need the tonnage.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Easy way is to call your local Trane distributor, and give him the model number of the equipment. Or just thaw and remove the valve and read its number.

How do you know the TXV is bad.


----------



## Ancona726 (May 31, 2014)

well I put all in r-22 in had proper subcooling but I still couldn't get my suction above 45psi when down to the evap coil and saw the distributor on txv and part of the coil were freezing up. I have proper air flow and filter has ben changed. I cleaned the coil outside when I first arrived suction was still 45psi and head pressure was over 400 other companies have been there before and dumped refrigerant in this is why I wanted to start clean but still had a problem.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Did you recover the charge and then reweigh it back in?

Very well may be a defective TXV, Call Trane distributor in morning and get the TXV from them.


----------



## Ancona726 (May 31, 2014)

yes I recovered the refrigerant and weighed in the charge. before I did that I was getting crazy numbers with superheat and subcooling and ovb with the pressures. after I weighed it in and went fo correc subcooling I couldn't get the suction above 45ps and high side was normal. I saw the frost building up on the txv outlet side imgoing to call the local trane dealer tomorrow and get specs for the txv maybe I can buy ne from thm instead of supply house. like I said im still pretty new in the trade only a couple months and if replacing te txv doesn't work im all out of ideas.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Don't forget to replace the liquid line filter drier also.


----------



## Ancona726 (May 31, 2014)

well that's one of my things I was going to do yest but guess what there is no filter drier I should ovb install one? and whats your take on the place? inside a little before the txv? or just throw one outside real quick?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Best if its just before the TXV.

Make sure there isn't one inside of the condenser cabinet.


----------



## Ancona726 (May 31, 2014)

yeah that was one of the first places I looked nothing... I was talking to the family member im doing it for and he told me the guy installed it latr in the day so my guess is the guy is a hack and just wanted to get out of there.


----------



## Craig (Oct 26, 2014)

So what did it end up being the fix


----------

